# Chevy Impala Is a SELECT Car?



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Took a Select ride and the guy was driving a Chevy Impala. Nice car with leather, but really?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I guess it depends on the market you're in.

You could prolly pull up on a cow and say "hey, it's got leather seats" and Goober would approve it.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't see what you'd expect for about $2/mile. This rate is still lower than what UberX started at and cheaper than a cab....needless to say livery cabs aren't any better. It's not like Uber Select is all that prestigious or something. Same goes for UberBlack as well.

The new Impalas on the Epsilon platform are pretty much shared with the Buick LaCrosse and Cadillac XTS. Not really that bad of a car for Select if you ask me. Anyone who chooses to drive an E350 isn't doing the math right.


----------



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't get people that think UberSelect is supposed to be some "lavish" experience. It's an upscale taxi ride...that's it! By some stranger that randomly appears to tranport you from A to B. If you're so picky, take Uber Black. 

The list of Uber Select vehicles is a mess...it's all over the board. In Atlanta, the list of Select vehicles now inludes the Maxima, Avalon, Passat, Buick LaCrosse, and Ford Expedition. These aren't "luxury" vehicles but neither is a basic BMW 3-series or an Audi A3 or Q3.

It would make more sense to set some basics boundaries for Select and then create a car list that fits the parameters. For example, cars can be no more than 3-5 years old, must have leather interior, a sunroof / moonroof, and be fullsize or larger. Then create a list and publish it. 

Keep Uber Black "exclusive luxury cars" and make Select about upscale comfort (and not a hood ornament).

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This may sound stupid but it's an easy way to differentiate each class.

*Price point*. This could easily be done at the time of inspection with a Kelly Blue Book evaluation of the vehicles value.

Just for shit's and giggles lets say, if your vehicle is in the price range of $80,000-$120,000 it would be considered Black or SUV.

If it's between say $50,000-$80,000 it would be in the select category.

I think trying to include specific makes and models is where Uber is struggling. There's just so many manufacturers putting out such a variety of different models, it's impossible to keep up with, and on top of that, everyone's got a different opinion on what should and shouldn't be included where.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Yet Uber's fare structure doesn't come close to justifying these vehicle cost. They have this dream of these luxurious cars on Uber black for $3/mile and $15 minimum fares. A lot of carriers aren't buying it since we are the ones having to actually operate and maintain the vehicle.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I completely agree with you rtaatl. There's not a chance in hell I would use a lux vehicle driving Goober.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Uber seems to think anything other than X and XL is about looking cool or something. That's why the vehicle list for Select doesn't make sense. They're trying to decide if a car is cool enough, and obviously opinions will vary on that.

Personally I think an Impala with leather is more appropriate for Select than a lot of the eligible cars, but I want something comfortable if I request select. An Impala is a full size car. I'd much rather ride in something like that than an A4, 3-series, or C-class. If I could invent a new Uber service class I'd add one for 5 seat SUVs and midsize or larger sedans/wagons. Call UberC (for comfy) and a Camry, CR-V, Fusion, Altima, etc. shows up. XL could take C requests of course. I'd like to be able to request a full size sedan like that Impala, but there just aren't enough of those around so I'll settle for a Camry.


----------



## Uberal (Jul 31, 2015)

Newbie question.... I haven't heard of uber select. I am signed up for uberx n uberxl ... In driving a fully loaded super clean qx56 around downtown philly... How do you sign up for SELECT as well(if available in philly)

Thanks in advance,
Al


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah Uberal, Select may not be available in your market. Every market is different. If it was available it would look like this. This from the riders app.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I don't see what you'd expect for about $2/mile. This rate is still lower than what UberX started at and cheaper than a cab....needless to say livery cabs aren't any better. It's not like Uber Select is all that prestigious or something. Same goes for UberBlack as well.
> 
> The new Impalas on the Epsilon platform are pretty much shared with the Buick LaCrosse and Cadillac XTS. Not really that bad of a car for Select if you ask me. Anyone who chooses to drive an E350 isn't doing the math right.


That's why you need CDL to drive Bentley limo man


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> That's why you need CDL to drive Bentley limo man


Haven't forgot...been caught up with airport runs and a couple of charters actually. Going to make time to get to DDS this week and pick up a study guide


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Haven't forgot...been caught up with airport runs and a couple of charters actually. Going to make time to get to DDS this week and pick up a study guide


Cool beans man


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Cool beans man


Forgot the dmv is closed on Mondays in this state..how weird


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

Nick3946 said:


> Took a Select ride and the guy was driving a Chevy Impala. Nice car with leather, but really?


It is a nice vehicle and for the price I suppose you can't expect too much more. I'm just pissed that a Chevy Impala and Traverse is eligible, but my Volkswagen Passat is not.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yep, I love the Passat and lots of room in the back.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Luxury to me is an Escalade. I don't know what is happening to this world.


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

I am driving : 2006 BMW 325i for Uber X
2011 Mitsubishi Evo X for Uber X
2014 BMW 328GT for UberPlus
2015 Hyundai Genesis for UberPlus


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Luxury to me is an Escalade. I don't know what is happening to this world.


Naah, nothing american made is luxury. Try any European car.... lol


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

LJ7006 said:


> I am driving : 2006 BMW 325i for Uber X
> 2011 Mitsubishi Evo X for Uber X
> 2014 BMW 328GT for UberPlus
> 2015 Hyundai Genesis for UberPlus


when you're not driving your evo please give me the keys. thx


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

ApertureHour said:


> Naah, nothing american made is luxury. Try any European car.... lol


Maybe not, yet no European manufacturer makes anything as big as an Escalade and when you have a few people and all their luggage the extended models get filled right up.


----------



## Uncle Ubert (Oct 15, 2015)

My 2015 fusion. White with tan leather seats. Moon/sunroof and higher end trim package was classified as Uber x in my market. When I asked for a uber select to pick me up one night I got a 2009 Chrysler 300 with torn seats and drenched in a foul cigarette and drakkor cologne smell. Really? This is the same market my car was denied in? Uber still says there working out with pax on what is or isn't to be justified as uber select. So uber on.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Nick3946 said:


> Took a Select ride and the guy was driving a Chevy Impala. Nice car with leather, but really?


 In Oklahoma City they have the Nissan Altama and the VW Passat as a Select. the also have a Ford Escape as an XL.

If you send I. A picture of your ca and seats, they make you select or XL. Someone doesn't know what they are doing


----------



## NocturnalVoice (Aug 10, 2017)

We had a Chevy Impala as a loaner car while ours was in the shop. It rode incredibly smooth and for the last few years it has made it in a lot of list as one of the most comfortable cars. Look up most comfortabe cars on google and you'll find it. I just saw a motor trend link that shows it.


----------

